
The Urban Bike is the One  - pbnaidu
http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20080804/the-urban-bike-is-the-one/
======
ajross
This is artwork, not engineering.

All of the weight of the rider is being borne on the tiny pivot joints between
the circular bits and the "boxes". The rear circular bit would have to be
hollow to contain some kind of drive chain, and I I can't imagine how you
would get any kind of gearing to fit in there. There are no handbrakes.

And it doesn't steer! I guess you're suppose to lean left or right? But even
then, the forward wheel will be reverse-castering, making that an unstable
process (the bike will try to steer harder the more it tilts).

Definitely cute though.

~~~
jodrellblank
This is engineering, not artwork.

All of the weight of the rider is being borne on the tiny pivot joints between
the circular bits and the "boxes". The rear circular bit would have to be
hollow to contain some kind of drive chain, and the rear wheel would need hub
gears. Internal break cables, or breaking by pedaling backwards.

Steering pivots on the middle joint, so the front circular bit turns too.

Definitely ugly though.

;)

------
rtf
I already have a working urban transport. I regularly ride a Xootr scooter
(<http://www.xootr.com/>) for a working commute of about 2.5 miles, mostly on
flat terrain. It takes 20-30 minutes. I can take it into the gym and fit it in
a half-height locker.

Caveat: It reacts poorly against upward elevation - parallel cracks like those
between the gutter and the bike lane are likely to throw you. I got a stitch
in my knee from exactly that situation. I stay on the sidewalk now.

